# Octaves, Zouks, Citterns, Tenors and Electrics > Four, Five and Eight-String Electrics >  Amplifiers

## John L

There is a post asking for amp suggestions for a specific mandolin. Thought I would start one with some more generic questions. Would appreciate any amp recommendations for:

-  8 string acoustic mandolin
-  4/5 string solid body
-  8 string solid body

Is there an amp that will do a decent job for acoustic mandolin and solid body electric? I play in an electric (eclectic?) band situation sometimes, and having the ability to switch back and forth between 8 string acoustic and 4 string electric would be handy. I also like the idea of having some monitor over which I have some control. This is bar band stuff, so we do not have a proper soundman and monitors are mainly for the benefit of the singer.

As a starting point, I have looked at Roland solid state amps, both the acoustic amps and the cubes. The 30 and 60 watt cubes sounded really nice with the solid body electric. The Roland acoustic amps are also really nice, but are about double the price of the cubes.

----------


## mando.player

I would go the route of a keyboard amp in this situation.  Maybe in front of that something like a digitech RP-500.  And then an A/B switch box to control the instrument input.  The RP-500 has all sorts of effects for the solid body and a decent EQ section for the 8-string.

----------


## Don Stiernberg

For your solid body, single string mandolin, you really want a guitar amp, like a Twin or Deluxe, etc. The acoustics(and I assume the 8 string electric, if you're trying for an authentic mando sound) need an "acoustic" amp, or P.A. system. The critical difference here is another tweeter that gets top end that a standard guitar amp cannot. Also some of them have feedback rejection, maybe compression. Almost all of them have the equalization optimized for acoustic instruments, just as the eq on an electric guitar amp is limited to that.
      A pre-amp also helps in the 8 string realm. No, it doesn't help, it's essential.
  Faves? I've used a Centaur"Acoustic P.A." for years, in fact it's trashed. The somewhat new L.R. Baggs amp looks like it would work great and is lighter due to neodymium speaker. Friends use AER
 acoustic amps--they sound great. I also have used the Baggs Para Acoustic D.I. pre-amp in all manner of situations, and it works well. Acoustic amps are generally solid-state power, and more of it(60-100 watts),probably because the chop chord can overdrive a low power tube am in a hurry! You need headroom for sure to keep the sound clean..
        But with your solid single string? Rock on, dude! Unfortunately not too many devices do both. Pearce made one for a short while before they bellied up. Nowadays you might check out the Mackie Hotwire--it's supposed to handle both.
         Tiny Moore played Fenders that the Wills orchestra got from Fender back in the day. Later on with Merle Haggard he used a Peavey. Johnny Gimble likes Polytones. Sam Bush's concert video
  contains a complete accounting of his stage rig, which like yours includes several elements.
          Good luck and watch your pocketbook!

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

You _could_ get away with one amp if...
1) get a stand alone (no computer needed) amp modeler like a Line 6 pod for the electric solidbody
2) get a preamp for the acoustic electric.
3) get an A-B switch

Under those two conditions you could use a small PA or a full range acoustic guitar amp.

Daniel

----------


## Pete Braccio

Hey John,

I thought that there was an Acoustic amp setting on the Roland Cube. Did you try that setting with your acoustic?

Pete

----------


## Chief

I play both an acoustic and electric mandos (plus a fiddle) through 1 amp- a 100 watt Ultra Sound acoustic amp. I also use the Baggs para acoustic DI, and a foot switch to turn on and off the built in effects on the amp. So I'm able to get a truly acoustic sound ( which the Ultra Sound excells at) and a more electric type thing- with the many built in effects- at the touch of a foot pedal. The Ultra Sound is small and light, but has loads of power. I also mike it through the PA to get an all around sound. The amp was recommended by a person on this site, and I love it.

----------


## Chief

Oh, and the amp works great as a monitor. I usually put it on a chair or something behind me(it has a built it thingee that tilts it up).You hear exactly what's going out, and can adjust accordingly. I used to use an AB box- but found a cord at Musicians Friend that has a switch on it to shut it off- then you only need one cord for any number of instruments- just turn it off when unplugging, and back on to play. It's slick and easy.

----------


## dandhr61

Dearing recomends a keyboard amp for its Crossfire E-banjo for all thats worth.  I just use a small guitar amp and small effects board.  Guys out thare use vintage Fender amps.  It's all about what sound you want.  The only problem is I have to turn the gain and tone knob down for a acoustic guitar after e-mandos and e-guitars becouse of feedback.

----------


## mandroid

my Dola tuned 4 string seems  fine in the AC 60, as does the Schertler pickup into the Mic channel.
the $500 amp  includes a feedback suppression with a nice Di/preamp out,  chorus  reverb and a lot more ..

Gallien Kreuger's  were a feature packed amp, 

before they shifted their focus to  the Bass end of the spectrum.

----------


## Patrick Killeen

It might be overkill for you, but if you want to take the small PA route I recently got myself a Yamaha Stagepas 250M which I can recommend.  Its a single PA speaker with a removable built in 10 channel (2 mono and 4 stereo) powered mixer.  

You'd need something between the instruments and the mixer, as you would with most PAs, such as a DI box, preamp or an effects pedal (Ive got a cheap 2 channel Behringer DI that runs off phantom power from the Stagepas and a couple of  multi effect units).

And if you ever need it just add a couple of powered speakers and youve got yourself a nice little PA for solo and duo stuff.

Heres a review that will tell you a bit more about it:
http://www.performing-musician.com/p...hastagepas.htm

Patrick

----------


## crazymandolinist

On my semicoustic mando (fm52e) I use a marshall mg solid state amp. Very very clear. I can't even tell that it's amplified until I turn it up a lot or I turn the tone knob a bit. The gain is good too but I'd reccomend a more specific distortion method in the pedal department to get something calibrated with the pickups on your mandos. Don't be afraid to get more than one, some pedals are rather cheap. Check out Danelectro pedals.

----------


## Dave Wendler

IMHO, the BEST solution is a Fender Blues Jr. tube amp with an Eminence Beta12LT speaker.  Use a Sennheiser e609 mic to send a signal to the monitors...you just hang it over the front of the amp...sounds GREAT. 

But then, I'm a tube amp fan. 

http://www.fender.com/products//sear...tno=0213205000

http://www.parts-express.com//pe/sho...number=290-409

http://www.sennheiserusa.com/newsite...transid=500074

Of course, any of the Fender tube amps would be a good choice. One with a 12" speaker would allow a straight sub of the Emi Beta speaker.

----------


## Dfyngravity

I would take your emandos to you local music store and try some amps out. As for the acoustic, there is nothing better than a PA system. You can get some rather inexpensive one that sounds great...better than most acoustic amps. Then you can spend some money on a nice mic or pickup such as a Schertler DYN-M (I highly recommend this pickup, will cost you some money but just incredible).

----------


## CES

I have a Roland Cube 30Watt I play my mandobird and Tele through,  and for what it is I really like it (esp. for the price).  You can really get all you need out of the Mandobird with it, and I was surprised at how good my Applause AE guitar sounds set on the acoustic amp setting (but it was pretty much made for plugging in).  I don't know how your acoustic mando would sound running through it, though, unless you play an Ovation, so I'd try it with your 8-string (and ask the guys at the store if there're any other mods you can use to make it sound better if needed).

Don't expect classic, vintage tone, but for a bar setting you'd probably be ok...depending on how big the place is you may want more power than the 30W, but if you can run it through a PA you also may not need more.  And, the Roland modelling isn't bad tone-wise.  When I was shopping I looked at Line 6 and also Vox's combo tube/solid state.  The others weren't bad amps, but I thought the Roland sounded better than the Line 6 (personal preference and I can't really compare the 2 in a performance situation), and I got a little bit of a break on the Tele as I bought the 2 together.

There are lots of better options out there, but for a decent, versatile amp on a budget I've been pleased with the cube, at least in the low key situations I play in (typically at home/with friends)...just try out your instruments on the equipment before you leap if possible.

----------


## bjc

If you're only going to use one amp, there will be a compromise IMHO. I love the way my Roland AC-60 sounds with my acoustic mandos, but I could never find a dirt pedal that sounded good for emando. Now, if you play clean that maybe a different issue. So, if I need both electric and acoustic mandos for a gig that has limited stage space I will either run the acoustic through the PA (with limited monitors sadly) or plug it into the Fender and use the clean sound... :Frown:

----------


## Cliff D

"never could find a dirt pedal suitable for an e mando" - may I suggest the Blackstar range - the way our pound is falling against your dollar they should be quite reasonably priced your side of the pond. Highly adjustable & extremely responsive to playing dynamics & with very little noise (& both of the last two at high gain settings) -  go check 'em out.

----------


## John L

Thanks to all for advice. My acoustic mandolin (F-5 copy) works well through a pa (without a preamp), and I will continue to go through the pa where I can. 

Pete, I will see if the Cubes have an acoustic setting - I have only checked one out with the electric. 

If the cube has an acoustic setting, and maybe even if it doesn't, it may work well enough for times when I sit in with this electric band - they are pretty noisy. Other times I play with acoustic bands and accompanying singers and will use the F through the pa. The other other situation is a low key blues and jazz trio I am working with - in that setting I should be able to get the best of both worlds, running the acoustic through the pa and the electric through the amp.

----------


## mandroid

The Roland's  Cube Street and a smaller yet Mobile Cube  are interesting portable options ,
2 channels ..  mix of  instrument and Mic. 
play break CD, and so forth , not a piece to bring to an amp volume contest, 
 but a Picnic , or Busking,  may be just the place.

----------


## John L

Thanks Mandroid. The smaller cubes are pretty cool, but I think I want to go a bit bigger. The 30W is already a bit of a compromise for portability sake, as I really like the 60. 

Now, just to complicate things, I tried another amp today, a Vox AD30VT. It is a hybrid with a tube in the power amp. Unfortunately I was an hour away from home and could only try it with an electric guitar. Sounded pretty good. Has a bunch of digital effects sort of like the Roland. BTW, both seem to be really well built units. The Vox is a bit cheaper, but not much. Anyone ever used one of these with a solid body mandolin?

----------


## John L

Adding one more similar amp to the discussion, I am looking at:

-  Roland Cube 30X
-  Vox AD30VT
-  Fender Super Champ XD (I think I have the model right)

All are about $200 US, 30W and have built-in digital effects.

----------


## Shelagh Moore

I also use a Yamaha StagePAS mini PA, a 300W one in my case. I also have an Ashdown Engineering 100W Radiator acoustic instrument amp. The mandolin goes in the mic input of either via a Microvox clip-on electret condensor microphone (an adapted violin one with a wider clamp opening) through a Microvox power supply to power the mic. Sound is good (better than transducers I have previously used) and more convenient than the Shure SM57 which is also sometimes use if conditions demand.

----------


## John L

> I also use a Yamaha StagePAS mini PA, a 300W one in my case. I also have an Ashdown Engineering 100W Radiator acoustic instrument amp. The mandolin goes in the mic input of either via a Microvox clip-on electret condensor microphone (an adapted violin one with a wider clamp opening) through a Microvox power supply to power the mic. Sound is good (better than transducers I have previously used) and more convenient than the Shure SM57 which is also sometimes use if conditions demand.


Main usage is for a 4 string solid body electric. Definitely want a good chorus sound. SECONDARY USE is to plug in an acoustic 8 string ONCE IN AWHILE when I play with an electric band - F-5 copy with piezoelectric pickups. I want to be able to control my own monitor. When I play acoustic/with quieter bands, singers etc. I go through the PA.

----------


## mandroid

Roland's AC stereo amps now have a 90 watter .
    45+45, it's not  too much larger or heavier,
 than the well received AC-60
 8" speakers  + crossover & tweeters,  for each channel .

yea, It's  more than 2 Franklins.   :Popcorn:

----------


## John L

I am really looking at the following, which I think will do what I want to do for about $200:

- Roland Cube 30X
- Vox AD30VT
- Fender Super Champ XD 

An AC-60 is really an acoustic amp with chorus, and more than $400. AC-90 is probably $600 or so. Not sure either one will work well for rock and blues mandolin, and as I have said I just play through a good PA for acoustic music

Would really like to hear any comments on the VOX amps for emando.

----------


## EdHanrahan

> ...thought that there was an Acoustic amp setting on the Roland Cube.


My MicroCube's "Acoustic" setting is intended to make an electric guitar sound acoustic - pretty far from preserving an accurate acoustic instrument sound.  Maybe the "Mic" setting is geared toward accuracy?  Sorry, but I haven't tried it with an acoustic instrument.

- Ed

----------


## mandroid

FWIW, I run My  humbucker equipped electric 4 string  [an A50 coversion],
 into the A channel of the AC 60 I have , and it works fine. (b-stock it was a bit inside of $400)


with that list,
 - Roland Cube 30X
- Vox AD30VT
- Fender Super Champ XD 

and a fist full of 'Loonies'

I suppose a shopping trip to some big shop in Toronto, as I see John is an Ontario resident, 
 with the  electric mandolin in hand is the next step. 
... hearing is not type-able ... 

but it is something to do in side..  :Wink:

----------


## John L

Thanks Mandroid. What do you play on the 4 string? Wondering what kinds of sounds you get out of the AC-60. I really like them for acoustic music, and they seem to have a really nice chorus, but that's about it.

BTW, actually some of the small shops in southern Ontario have the best deals, although it can take a bit more work to compare. I wanted a few opinions as I tend to like a lot of things the first time I hear them - I have regretted a few instrument purchases in the past. A shorter drive than Toronto is Brantford, where I can compare the VOX and Rolands head to head in the same shop.

BTW2, 12th Fret in Toronto has one of the new Larrivee F mandolins in stock. I haven't seen it, but David Wren (former Larrivee apprentice when Jean was in Toronto and one of the store owners) tells me it is amazing.

----------


## mandroid

Its a CGDA tuned  setup ,  nice jazzy tone .  local tavern jam a year ago  that was  a weekly 
with a piano player  & drummer [brushes].

Other situation is with friends and as a play along  with the others the tunes are varied .

thing I like is with the other channel, an XLR input ,  Mix pickup or the Schertler stick-on
stays hooked up, so pick one up set the other down is all I need to do.

each channel has 3 band EQ ,  gain, and on/off  button for chorus.

----------


## Daniel Nestlerode

I played all three of the Larrivee F mandolins at NAMM. Nice stuff.  Sounded very good.  I thought the scroll work was a little loose or open, especially on the headstock.  They are purportedly built here in CA.  That's a definite plus for me too.

Now back to Amps.   :Smile: 

Daniel

----------


## Mandophocles

I play through a 40 watt 2x12 Sunn Solarus combo from 1968 with a '68 1x15 Sunn extension cab. See my post on the "Epiphone Mandobird VIII vs. Eastwood Mandocaster" thread.  Sunns don't get nearly enough respect from people other than those in stoner-metal bands, but I grabbed mine and fell in love with both the solid body and acoustic (with pickup) sounds It's one that I have to turn down instead of up usually, and no squeals until I run 2 or more of my silly pedals at the same time. Our guitarist liked it so much that Sold his '68 Bassman and '85 DeVille and got a Sunn Solarus head (60 watt) and a 6x12 cab. He plays a '90's Telecaster, '60's EKO 12 string electric, and a '79 Les Paul through that at times, and a Deering Goodtime Special with a pickup (I forget the type) through it at times, and it stays clean with no squeals. That thing is too loud for live shows when his volume knob is past 3, so an amp with that much power and that much ability to stay clean is a GREAT investment for a mando-junkie. I reccomend a Sunn combo from the mid to late 70's considering the price range you mentioned earlier in this thread. They're not overly common, so finding the right one may take a while. Watch Ebay for 'em. They're good, not too expensive, and are considered by a select few (our numbers are growing) to be better than Fender by leaps and bounds. Snatch 'em up quick, though. The heads are turning toward Sunn, and folks are starting to buy them up to jack up the prices.

----------


## John L

Thanks for the suggestion Manophocles. I believe I have walked by quite a few Sunn amps and took little notice. I was just reading that Pete Townsend used to use a Sunn amp set-up in the late '60s. Maybe you have Pete's old rig?! I may have to get one of those TOO when I get a chance, and I poke around a lot of pawnshops etc. so I will get a chance. For now I think I also want a light combo around 30W with digital effects built in, hence the list I have provided above.

----------


## John L

Still looking for a rig, I picked up a used amp that can make some really neat sounds - it's a VOX DA15 - 15W solid state with built-in effects and a footswitch. At $100 with the footswitch I couln't pass up this little 15W amp.

Having tried them out now, I think the VOX AD30VT or AD50VT is the way to go for me. Not sure if the nomenclature is different, but the new versions of the VOX Valvetronix amps have more memories (4) than the two that the AD30VT has.

----------

